# Age of Empires 2: The Conquerors IP trouble



## Linkmax (Sep 2, 2004)

Well, I've been trying to host a TCP/IP game for AOE2: Conquerors, I have my computer behind a Linksys WRT54GL router, with my computer in the DMZ. When I have someone try to join my game, they can see the name they have to click on to join, but when they try it say's something like "Cannot Connect". When I'm in the multiplayer setup menu, I click the IP button (the one that tells you the external IP) but it keeps bringing up my internal IP (192.168.1.150).

I'm pretty sure they should be able to connect, and I'm also pretty sure that the IP button shouldn't show my Internal IP if I'm in a DMZ with all of my firewalls off. What could be going on?

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.

~Linkmax


----------



## Linkmax (Sep 2, 2004)

*bump*

Anyone?


----------



## Dayison (Apr 28, 2007)

Try http://whatsmyip.org/ to get your outside IP.


----------

